# Upgrade FreeBSD



## m69 (May 1, 2012)

Hi all. I want to upgrade FreeBSD 8.2 to 8.3 and I want the stable version. *P*lease help me. I found this command: `freebsd-update upgrade -r 8.3-RELEASE` Is this command correct for my purpose? 
Than*ks*.


----------



## SirDice (May 1, 2012)

m69 said:
			
		

> I want to upgrade FreeBSD 8.2 to 8.3 and I want stable version. please help me. I found this command: `# freebsd-update upgrade -r 8.3-RELEASE` Is this command correct for my purpose?


The command will upgrade your system from 8.2-RELEASE to 8.3-RELEASE. If you want to run 8-STABLE you will have to do a source upgrade.


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 1, 2012)

Make sure you actually understand what a "stable" version means in FreeBSD terms.


----------

